# Home Depot seed sale



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

This week Home Depot is having a seed sale. When you buy one pack of seeds, you'll get one of equal or lesser value free.
Check your area, great deal, stock up for next year or for this years garden.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob! :2thumb:

Our local garden shop had herbs on sell last Saturday ... I went a little crazy. lol


----------

